# ISO TORTOISES FOR SALE @ reasonable price



## Adam90 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm looking for radiated hatchling, star hatchling, western hermanns, or spider hatchling for sale at a reasonable price along with the price lists.

I am located in the Sarasota/Bradenton area in FL and there are ZERO shops around here. If anybody knows a breeder in my area or where to find these tortoises listed above ↑ i would GREATLY appreciate it. if I end up making a purchase due to your intel I will offer you a finder's fee. 

-thanks!!

I'm looking for radiated hatchling, star hatchling, western hermanns, spider hatchling or ANYTHING that isn't dull, looks awesome, and stays somewhat small for sale (@ a reasonable price along with the price lists)

I am located in the Sarasota/Bradenton area in FL and there are ZERO shops around here. If anybody knows a breeder in my area or where to find these tortoises listed above ↑ i would GREATLY appreciate it (doesn't HAVE to be a source from my area although it'd be nice to have a local spot. It's cool if they're out of state, out of the solar system, or out of the closet if they can ship them to me it doesn't matter a whole lot.) . if I end up making a purchase due to your intel I will offer you a finder's fee.

-THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 2, 2021)

Quality captive born turtles and tortoises.


Quality turtles and tortoises.




southernreptiles.net


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 2, 2021)

I have lots of Burmese Stars available right now. ...but you're "reasonable price" causes me pause. The tortoises you mention are not cheap if you get good ones started right. Plus the cost of the tortoise is less than 1/2 the total you need to spend by the time you set up an enclosure properly to provide the right environment.


----------



## Adam90 (Dec 2, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> I have lots of Burmese Stars available right now. ...but you're "reasonable price" causes me pause. The tortoises you mention are not cheap if you get good ones started right. Plus the cost of the tortoise is less than 1/2 the total you need to spend by the time you set up an enclosure properly to provide the right environment.


I am quite aware. I actually build enclosures to supplement my income and I do t half *** anything. I am in South Florida so I plan to keep them outside part of the year and pull them back inside if it's too wet or cold or when the climate isnt compatable with their requirements as they are already prone to resperatory infections. a already have 2 tortoise houses one inside and one outside. The latter is under a somewhat shaded area w indirect sunlight and is slightly sloped with a substrate I chose that doest hold moisture for a longer period of time. Also made a drainage layer to shed water in order to reduce humidity (for risk of resperatory infection). I've always done a year or more of research BEFORE I make a commitment but I've done far and away more research on torts than anything else I've always wanted a really cool tortoise. I know they're expensive thats no secret sorry for causing you pause. Unfortunately I have medical bills. And alot of them. Its probably not the best timing for me to purchase a new pair of animals of a species I haven't worked with but if Ive learned anything this past year it's that I could be here today and gone tomorrow it happened twice in one year so I decided to test the market with what I've got. I appreciate the reply though. I'd prefer the smaller Indian star over the Burmese star but what are those going for? They are usually alot more pricey from What Ive seen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2021)

In the meantime I strongly suggest you place a WANTED ad in your local Craigslist for unloved tortoises.
I've done so in the past (for Redfoot) and then had to stop because of too many responses/tortoises.
Just say tortoise and then pick and choose what suits you.
They WILL be inexpensive.


----------



## Adam90 (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow really??? I never would have thought of craigslist. I appreciate the suggestion I'll post an add right now and see what happens.

I've seen prices range from 500 to 1200 (from breeders not importers. I never buy an animal from an importer I dont care how cheap they are.). Either end of that range is expensive but there's a huge gap in between and that's a little weird. The Burmese and Sri Lankan stars are always several hundred dollars more than the Indian stars from what I've seen and the good part for me is they stay smaller. Are you breeding Indian or Sri Lankan by chance? If so I would appreciate a quote for a pair of hatchlings.


----------



## Adam90 (Dec 6, 2021)

There is also a repticon in Sarasota next month. Ive been wondering if that's a good place to find marked down tortoise prices? To me I would assume if anything they could raise prices because people go to specifically buy reptiles and spend money at these shows?? If you've had any experience at these reptile shows ANY info would help ALOT. Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2021)

You do realize that hatchling tortoises need a closed high humidity enclosure. Humidity at 80%.
As adults they still need humidity just not as high.


----------



## Adam90 (Dec 6, 2021)

I do sir. Thanks. It's humid damn near year round in South Florida. I have 10 enclosed vivariums indoors. if i mist more than once or twice a week Its difficult or impossible to get below 90%. I might be able to drop humidity to 80% if I don't mist or water for 2 weeks at a time and use a substrate that won't hold any moisture. I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to fully enclose them in South florida??? I could be wrong but 99% of people keep hatchlings in a tort house outdoors in a shaded area here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 6, 2021)

Adam90 said:


> I do sir. Thanks. It's humid damn near year round in South Florida. I have 10 enclosed vivariums indoors. if i mist more than once or twice a week Its difficult or impossible to get below 90%. I might be able to drop humidity to 80% if I don't mist or water for 2 weeks at a time and use a substrate that won't hold any moisture. I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to fully enclose them in South florida??? I could be wrong but 99% of people keep hatchlings in a tort house outdoors in a shaded area here.


You can call this member @wellington 
Or Barbara.
Sir? Not so much


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 6, 2021)

Adam90 said:


> I do sir. Thanks. It's humid damn near year round in South Florida. I have 10 enclosed vivariums indoors. if i mist more than once or twice a week Its difficult or impossible to get below 90%. I might be able to drop humidity to 80% if I don't mist or water for 2 weeks at a time and use a substrate that won't hold any moisture. I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to fully enclose them in South florida??? I could be wrong but 99% of people keep hatchlings in a tort house outdoors in a shaded area here.


I'm in south east Florida.
This time of year the humidity gets pretty low. I use overhead sprinklers in my outdoors enclosures to compensate a few times a week


----------



## wellington (Dec 7, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can call this member @wellington
> Or Barbara.
> Sir? Not so much


No, I am not a sir. But the Wellington name throws people off all the time on here.


----------



## Adam90 (Dec 7, 2021)

Whoops! My apologies. Yeah our "winters" have been progressively getting hotter since 2010 so I'm not expecting a significant decrease in humidity. I make my living outside and It's been hot and humid as hell especially close to wetland. I thought you were talking about indoor enclosed tanks for babies. I struggle to keep all of my tanks below 90% year round. I have hygrometers and temp gauges on every tank I have. good for dart frogs but probably not good for an animal coming from a dry arid environment??? 

How do your stars do outside?? Any health issues?


----------

